# How do you cook your bird?



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

We roast... any great Turkey tips? Stuffing recipes?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> We roast... any great Turkey tips? Stuffing recipes?


Lay several strips of bacon over the bird before you stick itin the oven. The fat juices from the bacon tenderizes the meat oh so well. You can even overcook it & it'll retain a lot of that moist flavor. Delish. :u


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Brining a fresh bird is awesome! I sautee up some onions, mushrooms, and pine nuts and add that to some bread crumbs. Then I add in some ground sage, salt pepper, and chicken stock to moisten. Makes an awesome stuffing. Pretty easy and oh so good!

SB


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Brining???? What's that? Sounds like salt?


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> Brining???? What's that? Sounds like salt?


If you buy a frozen turkey, it will more than likely be already pumped full of a salt solution to help keep the meat moist and seasoned. If you purchase a fresh turkey it will be minimally processed. Brining a fresh turkey (soaking the turkey in a salt/sugar solution) helps with flavor and moistness. It's pretty easy. Here's a link to Emeril Lagasse's brining method for turkeys.

How to brine a turkey

SB


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Deep fried wild turkey. Followed by a great cigar and some more wild turkey!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

We usually roast. Sometimes we'll try an unusual stuffing, but most often we stay pretty standard.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Lay several strips of bacon over the bird before you stick itin the oven. The fat juices from the bacon tenderizes the meat oh so well. You can even overcook it & it'll retain a lot of that moist flavor. Delish. :u


I think I will give this a try. It's bacon so it has to be good, right?!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cold smoke, begins tomorrow.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I just take offense to this whole thread!!!!


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> Deep fried wild turkey. Followed by a great cigar and some more wild turkey!


Bring it on Leaf Hog...my kinda meal


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> I just take offense to this whole thread!!!!


Now, moco, don't get your feathers in a ruffle - we're just talkin turkey here.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> Now, moco, don't get your feathers in a ruffle - we're just talkin turkey here.


Yea, I had turkey once. Tasted just like human!


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Deep fry that sucker!! i did it for the first time a couple of years ago and oven turkey isn't just the same anymore.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Did a little herf at Cigarmark's house yesterday.
ATe some left over turkey that was cajun spiced then deepfried. Mmm!! Tasty bird it was. Gotta check out that recipe sometime.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been rockin' the Turkey sandwiches lately Mo. But my fiance loves to tear the meat in little strips and sautee it with Tony Chacerre's Cajun Spice and a little bit o butter. Comes out damn tasty.


----------



## dtrud0h (Sep 25, 2004)

It's too late for Thanksgiving (sorry) but I always roast my Tom up side down. The same way he would be standing in the woods. The white meat is always nice and moist and the dark doesn't get slimy from all the grease.
So for any one who has never seen a turkey standin up before that would be breast down in the pan, drums and wings hanging from the top.


----------

